
Ask HN: How do freelancers compete with ulta-low bids? - bjw181
I have experience in web application development and am looking to get into freelancing and consultancy(I&#x27;m currently a full-time employee as a software developer). How do I compete with individuals who market themselves overseas at impossible rates for living in first world countries? (~$7&#x2F;hr)
======
anovikov
Simply put, we don't. Just exclude ourselves from that market by setting a
much higher rate, and work for those for who money is not the object. This is
in a way good, because they tend to be 'consumer' clients and market is easier
made in that segment.

------
justdebb
Keep in mind that clients who pay low rates are not necessarily the best
clients to work with, or ones you'd want to work for in the long run.

With that said, there are some niche freelance marketplaces you can consider
using, but whether or not you can be a freelancer on those types of platforms
depend on your skills as a developer. If your ability is not there yet, I'd
recommend on working on that first to help build out your portfolio.

